# Dad preaches at daughters funeral



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2009)

I found this pretty moving

Molly Hovis' Funeral Message - Brad Hovis


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 14, 2009)

I do not know what to say, but thanks for sharing that.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 14, 2009)

That was intense to say the least.

Sorrowful and joyful, and SO God-glorifying.


----------

